# one gun for home/self defence ?



## wibowhunt (Jun 15, 2008)

If you could have one and only one gun for home and self defence not conceal carry what would it be and what caliber and why? Also guns for $600 or less. Thanks I'm a male 6'00" 200#'s


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

By self defense do you mean conceal carry? Beretta PX4sc 9, Kahr PM9, Springfield Armory XD9sc, Walther P99c, just to name a few.

There are a lot of options for your question though.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

wibowhunt said:


> If you could have one and only one gun for home and self defence not conceal carry what would it be and what caliber and why? Also guns for $600 or less. Thanks I'm a male 6'00" 200#'s


For home defense - I choose a 12 ga. pump loaded with 00 buckshot.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I have to go with a Mossberg 500 12 gauge pump. Mine at home is staggered with 00 Buck and Slug shot. In a home defense situation, just the racking of that first round in the chamber will make any intruder back out quickly. Also in a panic situation unless you are trained aiming is hard to do. Your heart will be racing and your adrenaline will be flowing. So with a shotty you are less likely to miss.

I also have a Remington 12 gauge that I keep 3 bird shots and 2 double 00 buck shot in for the wifey. The kick of the buck shot is a lot for the little lady so I put the bird shot in first to help with the recoil.


----------



## wibowhunt (Jun 15, 2008)

I meant handguns


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

For me a home defense gun would be a .45, regardless of make or model. My only concern and requirement would be that when I squeezed the trigger the gun went bang!!!!!


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

wibowhunt said:


> I meant handguns


I have two that I am equally comfortable with - Sig P6 or Cougar - both 9mm. If it hit the fan, I would grab the Cougar - 15 rounds...


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I like the 40 cal for both, cost a bit more to go to the range. I carry a M&P 40 with a finger safety, got the wife a 9C both work great. 






"A nation which has forgotten the quality of courage which in the past has been brought to public life is not as likely to insist upon or regard that quality in its chosen leaders today - and in fact we have forgotten" JFK


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Rather than recommend particular firearms, I will go through what I would consider to be the best qualities of a home defense handgun.

First, the handgun would have night-sights installed.
IMO, caliber choice is totally dependent on the shooter. Whatever you are the most comfortable with and shoot the best would be the caliber of choice. Also, if cost of practice is concerned, that should play into choice of caliber as well. As an example, 45ACP practice ammo is about 1.5 times the cost of 9mm practice ammo.
Although being able to handle recoil has some to do with the shooter, the firearm plays a role in it as well. Usually heavier firearms (usually metal framed) handle recoil better, making it easier to re-acquire your target at a faster rate. I would choose a somewhat heavy firearm, although not uncomfortably heavy.
Since concealment is not an issue, I would choose a firearm with a longer barrel (4"-5") as well as a high magazine capacity (depends on the caliber).
Personally, I don't prefer manual safeties on my firearms dedicated to defense purposes, but that is a preference that is independent to the shooter. This should be based on what you as a shooter are comfortable with.
Lastly, I would have a small flashlight in the same location as the firearm since identification of your target (or non-target) could be difficult in the home at night.

I'm sure I've left some things out and others will add to this, but these are the basics that I would personally follow for the ideal HD handgun. :smt023

Welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

As far as a handgun for $600 or less, I'll stick with my CZ P-01, its a 9mm, I shoot it well and I'm confident that it will function sufficiently.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

If you are not going to carry the weapon concealed and only use it for home defense why would you not choose a shotgun? Just curious.


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree with previous posts. My Rem 870 12 gauge loaded with buckshot would my primary home defense weapon.

But handgun? I can only speak with limited experience, since it's the only one I own, but I like my Glock 19 9mm. I'm comfortable with it, and loaded with JHPs, it'll do the job in a pinch.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd be torn.. 
For home/property: 590 mossberg tactical setup.. 590 military grade, or 500 marinecote would be cool. 

Or an AR-15 carbine (if for no other reason I just want one).  

But I'd put more stock in the 12g mossberg and one could substitute Remington 870 as well I suppose.. Harley.. Honda.. Potay to.. Potah to.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

4 t 6 inch .357 Revolver.


----------



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

Shotgun for home defense. No doubt about it.

If it's got to be a handgun, a .45 with tactical light and laser sight mounted.

And, BTW, even more important than the choice of weapon is the ability to use it correctly and proficiently. A good gun won't make up for a lack of training or practice.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

First of all, I do not understand why people can't seem to read. The OP clearly stated - at least twice - that he wanted a recommendation from home/ self defense; not concealed carry. He/she also said that it was to be a handgun. Too bad people refuse to offer the input that the OP requested.

Secondly, I believe that I have had too much coffee tonight.

Thirdly, my choice would be a Glock 21SF because 1.) It's a Glock 2.) It's .45acp, 3.) 13 rounds of self-defense protection 4.) It's a Glock [I like Glocks!]


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

RevDerb said:


> First of all, I do not understand why people can't seem to read. The OP clearly stated - at least twice - that he wanted a recommendation from home/ self defense; not concealed carry. He/she also said that it was to be a handgun. Too bad people refuse to offer the input that the OP requested.
> 
> Secondly, I believe that I have had too much coffee tonight.


You seriously need to switch to decaf :smt030.

Also wibowhunt seems to have very little experience with firearms for defensive purposes. I am just trying to help wibowhunt make a sound decision. What if wibow lives in an apartment complex and chooses the .45 cal Glock you recommend for home self defense. An intruder enters his unit and he fires. He misses and kills his neighbor through the dry wall, would you think your advice was sound? I am just trying to get a feel for his situation.

In closing wibowhunt states that he is a "male 6'00" 200#'s", not a possible he/she. Which leads me to believe that you have had too much coffee and the caffeine is talking because you did not read his original post. Which also makes me wonder how you can comment after half a$$ reading the post. I digress.


----------



## wibowhunt (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a shotgun. We have no concealed carry in WI. And i want a handgun.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

O.P
If you could have one and only one gun for home and self defence not conceal carry what would it be and what caliber and why? Also guns for $600 or less. Thanks I'm a male 6'00" 200#'s

I am assuming you want a semi-auto handgun since it was posted in that part of the forum..Since your post said one and only one gun for home and self defense, not for concealed carry..People would steer you towards a shotgun...

Now that you have stated you have a shotgun and wish to purchase a hand gun, I still assume you wnat semi-auto since it is in the semi-auto section?

Now with that all cleared up, people are correct in the sense that the caliber should be what you are most comfortable with..I personally have 4 handguns....

38 airlite snubby...Not recommended for home defense. it is lightweight and short...this makes it harder to aim (short site radius) and the lightweightness of it makes recoil harder to control for more than one shot. it has 5 shots and the sites don't lend well to darkness shooting..I bought it to carry because it is easy to conceal and chances are it would be used in very close quarters where hopefully it would stop the attack and allow me to clear myself of danger..

.357 revolver...this would be ok, but not as well recommended as others..why? .357 is high velocity (I have to worry about walls as I rent a townhouse) six shots only...recoil harder to control (unless I load with .38). Sites on it don't lend well to dark shooting..

XD9 service....This is a good choice..it holds 16 and I could have night sites put on it..It has a rail that you can mount a light on it. This allows you to see what you are aiming at and keep both hands on the gun. Recoil is low and I shoot it well...Cost of ammo is cheap and that = practice

XD45 service...another good choice..13 rounds, could have night sites, can mount a light on the rail...recoil is not bad and I shoot it probably better than the 9mm

So in my scenario, the .45 wins out...probably simply because I have shot it more than any of the others and that means better shot placement. Even though the ammo cost is higher, I still shoot it regularly...It is rock solid reliable (as would a glock or many others) and I am comfortable and confident with it...Under the bed, full mag in it, one in the pipe..flashlight and another mag next to the bed...I pull it out and it is ready to go "boom"

Willy


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

just to add....

I went in and looked around here and found a post where people were talking about the accessory rail and how it is not really needed...after reading those, I agree...I never mounted a light on either of my XD's. I have a small LED rechargable flashlight on the night stand and a 3 C cell maglight as well...

If I was a new shooter (handgun) I would say that I would lean more towards the 9mm than the .45...For a couple reasons..cheaper ammo which equals more practice and it is easier to control the recoil on it. I shoot better with my .45 and that is probably because I have more than twice the rounds through it...


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if i had to have just one gun
45acp

1911's cost too much these days

i'd get an FNP-45
held one the other day and loved it
and being left handed the ambi items on the gun makes it a perfect choice for me


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

if you are new to guns then
glock 19 in 9mm


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Glock 23. Very reliable and with the .40 you have accuracy and power. I've always believed that with that "middle" round you keep a little of both, from the 9mm and the .45.


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the Smith & Wesson M&P, it is striker fire and easy to use you can get it in 9MM, 40 and 45. I think 9MM is more than enough if the sh** hits the fan, high capacity not a lot of recoil. Buds had them for less than $500.00


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

Glock 21


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

i'd say it will have to be a combination of a shotgun and a 9mm pistol...

i have a .12 guage beretta right now but i am looking at getting a handier and more compact pistol (probably a glock 34 or a beretta 92FS) and the way i see it...

and hopefully i never have to use it for defense...

it all boils down to which i can get my hands first in cases of an emergency...!!


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

My choice is a Shotgun but for a handgun it would be a Glock 21sf (45acp)
13+1 rounds


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

We have two pistols for HD. One is a revolver because my wife doesn't like the idea of the slide moving back and forth. She is afraid that it will come off and hit her . . . I know, I know . . . but that's her logic. The other is a semiauto in a caliber that starts with a "4".


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Buck,

I think you and I are the only ones that are crazy about our PX4 SC's! I absolutely love mine. So much in fact that I just picked up a 92 FS as a Xmas present to myself!

P.S. I love my Blackhawk holster too! Thanks again!





Beretta PX4 Storm SC 9MM
Colt Combat Commander .45
Beretta 92 FS 9MM


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Ricardokid said:


> Buck,
> 
> I think you and I are the only ones that are crazy about our PX4 SC's! I absolutely love mine. So much in fact that I just picked up a 92 FS as a Xmas present to myself!
> 
> ...


Agreed! I would love to pick up a 92 Inox Ghost and a CX4 when ever I can scrape the money up. My PX4sc only leaves my side when I sleep.:anim_lol:


----------



## martin1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Either an FN FNP9 or a Springfield XDm in 9mm. Why - ammo is cheap for the 9mm and you are likely to shoot it more and become a better shot with it. There are plenty of other good 9's out there but those are my choices because they "fit" me and I shoot well with them. Also, they both have very good triggers out of the box.


----------



## Seth (Dec 25, 2008)

Simply Glock 21SF .45ACP has good stopping power. Also Cost..


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

Glock 21 (mine is SF) To me it is the ultimate HD handgun I have TruGlo nightsites and a lasermax guiderod laser and a Xiphos NT rail mount light with strobe. I have it loaded with Hornady +p hollowpoints. This also happens to be my favorite gun I own to shoot and I am deadly accurate with it


----------



## WhoUtink (Oct 30, 2007)

Go to a gun store hold all of the guns recommended here every ten minutes, like the glock, beretta, m&p, xd,ruger....... Make sure you try the different backstraps for the m&p, and you will come home with the right one.:smt002


----------

